# Bought a 40" LCD today :D



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 1, 2011)

hey guys, today the wife got her big present :http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...spx?path=0d51cb17f355264e53e9940c2e306f8een02 Samsung 40".  Couldnt find many reviews on it, but it looks decent enuff for a guy who until this morning was using a 1980s Sears floor model-type boob tube   I like the fact that it has 4 HDMI and several USB.


----------



## trickson (Dec 1, 2011)

Well , Marry Wall Mart day !!!


----------



## Kreij (Dec 1, 2011)

Good for you AIG !! 

We had a 36" CRT that the wife always said "worked fine".
When I got a 55" LCD she said, "Wow" ... and then said it looked too big in the living room. lol
She doesn't seem to mind so much when the shopping channels and her fave paranormal shows look great.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 1, 2011)

Kreij said:


> We had a 36" CRT that the wife always said "worked fine".




Ours was 26" but it was ME who always said the CRT "worked fine", but i must say im impressed by HD picture quality.  Im judging by watching NHL Hockey tonite, and my gosh! does the ice look clearer, glare from the side glass can actually be seen,  and the colours are more vibrant 

The PC is for sure going to get hooked up when I get my 6850!!  one question tho, which is the better hook up, HDMI or DVI ?  Its mostly going to be for movies, but some light gaming may happen (unless BF3 would run fine too) such as WoW or NHL 09 with 2 controllers.  

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Kreij (Dec 1, 2011)

I hooked up my computer using DVI->HDMI (No HDMI outs on my 4870x2)
It looked great, but not as good as on my 30" monitor so I took it back off. lol
The Mrs. was not really interested in using it as she would just rather use her laptop or the tablet I bought for her to surf while she's watching TV.
Since I have a full tower PC it looked kind of out of place in the living room too.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 1, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Since I have a full tower PC it looked kind of out of place in the living room too.



My intentions are to build a new PC for myself and transport my current rig over to the TV.  Ideally I would like a HTPC case such as a Lian Li v352 to sit beside the TV.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 1, 2011)

Show off....


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 1, 2011)

Got a sammy much like that one last year after Christmas, not the same model but same design and look. My 40" ended up on my desk Love writing and gaming on it.

I just wonder what the title of the thread is after you steal hers for this purpose

Also connect via HDMI


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2011)

40" on your desk? Wouldn't that make you go blind?


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 1, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> My intentions are to build a new PC for myself and transport my current rig over to the TV.  Ideally I would like a HTPC case such as a Lian Li v352 to sit beside the TV.



Don't bother.  1080p on anythung above 24" is terrible to use as a PC monitor.  For a start, the dot pitch would be horrendous and the panels TVs use are inferior to real monitor panels anyways.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 1, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> I just wonder what the title of the thread is after you steal hers for this purpose



My big present is a 6850  i also already have 3 monitors, so i can use eyefinity after i grab a 2nd 6850 for crossfire


----------



## AsRock (Dec 1, 2011)

EnJoY your HDTV ..



Easy Rhino said:


> 40" on your desk? Wouldn't that make you go blind?



I do the same thing and no as every things much easier to see.  Even more so when playing games like Arma.  I was using a 20" Sammy before and would course eye pains were as since i have cheanged from that to a 40"HDTV i have never had a eye issue.  So less eye strain for me at least.

Although i do keep the light on in the room as that would course blindness for sure..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 1, 2011)

I just picked up one of these for my new sun room.

Vizio E320VA 32" LCD HDTV - 720p, 1366x768, 16:9, 50000:1 Dynamic, 8ms, 4 HDMI


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 1, 2011)

I've bought 4 televisions in the last 2 years. no wonder I can't afford a laptop


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 1, 2011)

congrats and prepare to get neck problems


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just picked up one of these for my new sun room.
> *32"* LCD HDTV - 720p, *1366x768*



/facepalm.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> /facepalm.



1: 1080p on anything smaller than 37" hdtv set is pointless. (NOTE: that rule doesnt apply to computer monitors)

2: look at that price


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 1, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> congrats and prepare to get neck problems



Someone said that to me too, and I am within 3 feet of my 40" screen. I have yet to have any neck or eye strain from the swap over


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 1, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Someone said that to me too, and I am within 3 feet of my 40" screen. I have yet to have any neck or eye strain from the swap over



when it hits you, you will be too old  happened to a guy with a 32" monitor who played a lot of racing games.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 1, 2011)

yeah hours of Dirt3 haven't been an issue (I mean I've had it here for almost 6 months or so now)...also I'm already old, so time isn't the true factor


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 1, 2011)

I hold no issues with how stupid I am for being this close I just argue that it doesn't cause strain just because I am this close.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 1, 2011)

Which 6850 are you planning on getting AlienIsGOD?  

May I recommend the Sapphire Toxic HD6850? It O/C's nicely.

Congrads on the new TV!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 1, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> Which 6850 are you planning on getting AlienIsGOD?



My 1st choice is ALWAYS a Sapphire branded card  but am also looking at XFX, my biggest concern is temps, IDC about noise levels, and yes a good o/c is in my want list too.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 1, 2011)

y not cheap card + after market cooler?


----------

